# HONG KONG | The Kimpton (Mariners’ Club) | 175m | 42 fl | U/C



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hotel dream of late Hong Kong property magnate Walter Kwok to be made reality by 2023 with help of InterContinental group*
Development on site of Mariners’ Club in Tsim Sha Tsui was a project that allowed tycoon to ‘fully express his own vision’, son says
New hotel will be in shape of moving sail and will include 500 rooms all facing Victoria Harbour
May 28, 2019
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_

The Mariners Club TST (3) by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The ambition of the late Hong Kong property tycoon Walter Kwok Ping-sheung to redevelop the 50-year-old Mariners’ Club in the city’s busy shopping hub into an upscale hotel will be realised by 2023, and managed by InterContinental Hotels Group.

The Empire Group, once led by Kwok, the former chairman of Sun Hung Kai Properties, announced the appointment of InterContinental on Tuesday, revealing that construction of a HK$6 billion building in Tsim Sha Tsui could begin soon.

Jonathan Kwok, director of the group, remembered his late father’s excitement and enthusiasm for the project after learning the club operator, the Sailors Home and Missions to Seamen, wanted to invite a developer to help rebuild the iconic blue and white building in 2017.

Walter Kwok died last October at Hong Kong Adventist Hospital, two months after being hospitalised following a stroke at the age of 68.

His daughter Lesley Kwok, also a director of the group, said the architecture of the new 42-storey building would be heavily influenced by the club’s legacy.

The club stands west of the lush Signal Hill Garden, and north of the Middle Road Children’s Playground in Tsim Sha Tsui, was constructed in 1967 to provide a place for seafarers to rest in clean and cheap accommodation, get help if necessary, and receive religious guidance. It was officially opened by colonial governor Sir David Trench.

Kwok said the new building’s V-shape would resemble the sails of a moving ship, and every one of the some 500 hotel rooms would come with a view of Victoria Harbour.

The first seven floors will be set aside for a new Mariners’ Club, while other facilities will include a chapel, three conference rooms, a pool and a sky garden.

Albert Yiu Chi-wai, the group’s executive director, said the new building would open its doors in the first half of 2023.

More : https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong...-dream-late-hong-kong-property-magnate-walter


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/2


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/12


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/24

Private Club - The Mariners Club (demolished 2019) | Redelopment in progress, TST, Kowloon, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## Blatherer (Oct 9, 2014)

03.Aug 2021

View attachment 1856799



View attachment 1856800


----------



## Blatherer (Oct 9, 2014)

17.Aug 2021
View attachment 1919457


View attachment 1919458


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Kwok Family’s Empire Group bets on Hong Kong’s border reopening to spur tourism demand for its HK$6 billion five-star hotel Kimpton *
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
Nov 23, 2021

Empire Group Holdings, founded by the late Hong Kong tycoon Walter Kwok Ping-sheung, is pushing on with its HK$6 billion (US$770 million) luxury hotel project in Tsim Sha Tsui, betting that tourism in the city will rebound from one of its worst patches on record.

The Kimpton, a 42-storey five-star hotel built on the former Mariners’s Club, will offer 492 rooms with harbour views at its opening in the second half of 2023. Construction has reached the 10th floor, fully making up for delays over the past two years by the city’s social unrest and material supply bottlenecks during the Covid-19 pandemic.

The plan will allow the family-owned developer to benefit from an expected recovery in the industry amid tentative signs of border reopening and room demand.

More : Kwok family bets on border reopening with Tsim Sha Tsui luxury hotel


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/1


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/24


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/27


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/30


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/1


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/7


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/16


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/20


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/24


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/27


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/28


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/6


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/14


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/13


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/27


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/31


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

4/22


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

4/25


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

4/28


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/15


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/18


----------



## SanMiguel (Sep 15, 2002)

nice! it's finally getting a good visible impact in furure TST's Skyline. 

I'm not sure, but based on the renderings that I remember, the heights reach the halfway mark soon. 🤔 

.


----------



## 2mchris (Jun 18, 2016)

Yes, indeed. It will be very visible and as long nobody has the crazy idea to build a highrise at Signal Garden (hopefully not), the view onto the harbour will be magnificent. 

I wonder that the Shearton in front is scaffolded as well. Maybe with a better result as on the Interconti.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2mchris said:


> Yes, indeed. It will be very visible and as long nobody has the crazy idea to build a highrise at Signal Garden (hopefully not), the view onto the harbour will be magnificent.
> 
> I wonder that the Shearton in front is scaffolded as well. Maybe with a better result as on the Interconti.


They're slowly unwrapping the Sheraton's scaffolding as well. They used to be a quarantine hotel but recently returned to civilian use, with wonderful staycation rates since the harbour views are obstructed.


----------



## 2mchris (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks! Yes, I can imagine: no view, less money.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/20


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/25


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/30


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/1


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/3


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/11


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/12


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/15


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/8


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/18

181222_D7N0756n by KK Hui, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/23

221223164228_M10 by photochoi, on Flickr


----------

